# who did it??



## lcoreo5 (May 23, 2010)

I have had my freshwater tank set up for at least 6 months now. to start, i had two silver mollies, two swordtails, two sunset platys, two glass tetras, and a snail. i had a couple casualties and then added two dwarf guaramis and two rosy barbs. all four of them died soon after adding. any way... one of my susets was pregnant. she had her babies recently. about a week ago. she was looking pretty torn up afterwards, i did not have anywhere to put her when she was laboring... she got picked on and lost a piece of her tail fin. she was a fighter and still swam and ate and was starting to look really healthy. we did not see any babies and assumed the other fish ate them. three days ago 8 little fry showed up! two days ago, mommy died. with no signs... she looked almost 100 percent! what i am wondering here is who is the daddy?? there are 2 white fry and 6 black. i was just wondering who she could have mated with?? we had her much longer than the 30-40 day gestation period i have read about. the sword tails are males. the other platy (deceased) was a female. the silver mollies were girls (one deceased) the glass tetra is a male. any ideas? i dont think they make paternity tests for fishies... haha


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mollies can hold sperm for aobut 6 months so there would be no telling what male she bred with. Probably one from the breeder or lfs. They can also have several broods from this held sperm.


----------



## lcoreo5 (May 23, 2010)

wow... so even though we had her that long, she could have been keeping some back up?? so it may not have been from my tank? well, i cant wait to see what these little babies look like. they are so damn cute! and they are already getting so big! they all hang out together like a little clique.


----------



## lcoreo5 (May 23, 2010)

btw, how long does it take for the fry to mature? and why are some of them white and some black when she was a sunset??


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With mollies, you never know what she had bred with. And the colors the female was is just a color morph and will still carry the other color genes.


----------



## lcoreo5 (May 23, 2010)

are platies and mollies the same?


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Had to be a livebearer. Sounds like from your description the only male livebearers were the swordtails. Are they the right color?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they are the same, as with most livebearers they will carry sperm for up to 6 months. I had a pair of black high fin mollies at one time and the fry came out silver. black, 1/2 black all sorts of combinations.


----------

